# Why are geckos so expensive?`



## ScottRamsay (Sep 7, 2008)

I was looking for a small reptile or insect to put in an aquarium I was no longer using that was cheap. So I thought of geckos. But when I looked into prices they were atleast 100 dolars. Why are these things that are so small, costing so much? Are they just hard to breed or are they rare or something?


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

$100 is expensive? god i have spent $800 on a bird $800 on a snake and loads more. Maybe you should get a stick insect? cheap and easy.


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2008)

Not all gecko's are $100, Marbled etc are like $20each. I personally wouldn't pay $200-300 for a gecko (no offense gecko keepers) Someone on this forum payed a few thousand for a rare pair of gecko's a few months ago I think though,


----------



## scorps (Sep 7, 2008)

Scott,

Have a think about it, I'll use thick tail geckos as an example. You can buy these guys for around $70 dollars each, Now he breeder has to of fed the parents to get them to breeding size, has to used their time to look after them and then once the animals lay which is only about 6 - 10 babies a year he has to feed them, Hatchlings eat alot and food isn't cheap. All of this aside though it comes down to what people are willing to pay, if people would only pay $20 each then thats all they would be worth, hats why N. wheeliri (cant spell) are so expensive because their isn't many and people are willing top pay $8k a pair of hatchlings. 

Also if your after a cheap gecko go buy a a marble gecko they cost about $30 dollars each.

Hope that helped

Scorps


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got marbled geckos and they're easy as to care for and i got mine for $40 each.
You can get them from about $25-$50 depending on size, age and colouration.

Jess


----------



## Hetty (Sep 7, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> $100 is expensive? god i have spent $800 on a bird $800 on a snake and loads more. Maybe you should get a stick insect? cheap and easy.



Or ants. But if you get ants you'll need ant rid, then it gets a little pricey.


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2008)

$100 is cheap, some species can fetch a couple of grand


----------



## ScottRamsay (Sep 7, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> $100 is expensive? god i have spent $800 on a bird $800 on a snake and loads more. Maybe you should get a stick insect? cheap and easy.


 
I know how much other animals cost, I was just curiouse why these reptiles are more than what I expected. Seeing as they are so small and don't need a massive enclosure.


----------



## ScottRamsay (Sep 7, 2008)

scorps said:


> Scott,
> 
> Have a think about it, I'll use thick tail geckos as an example. You can buy these guys for around $70 dollars each, Now he breeder has to of fed the parents to get them to breeding size, has to used their time to look after them and then once the animals lay which is only about 6 - 10 babies a year he has to feed them, Hatchlings eat alot and food isn't cheap. All of this aside though it comes down to what people are willing to pay, if people would only pay $20 each then thats all they would be worth, hats why N. wheeliri (cant spell) are so expensive because their isn't many and people are willing top pay $8k a pair of hatchlings.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah that did help thanks. I'll haveto look into this marble gecko.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Or ants. But if you get ants you'll need ant rid, then it gets a little pricey.


haha true true


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

ScottRamsay said:


> I know how much other animals cost, I was just curiouse why these reptiles are more than what I expected. Seeing as they are so small and don't need a massive enclosure.


 
Whats size got to do with the cost of an animal? just because they are small does not make them any cheaper to keep.


----------



## warren63 (Sep 7, 2008)

Also geckos only lay 2 eggs per clutch and they may have a few cutches in a seaosn but thats that many to flood the market and drop the price


----------



## Renagade (Sep 7, 2008)

hetty said:


> or ants. But if you get ants you'll need ant rid, then it gets a little pricey.


 
get ants, they rock!!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 7, 2008)

$100 is alot for a gecko??
People spend this just buying their lunches at work or a night out on the turps and don't think twice.


----------



## domdom22 (Sep 7, 2008)

y r all reptiles so expensive


----------



## scorps (Sep 7, 2008)

domdom22 said:


> y r all reptiles so expensive



Pretty sure if you scroll up you will see I have already answered that question.


----------



## dragozz (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think a few hundred is even expensive for some species, it all depends what you want and how much you are willing to spend. You have to understand that you don't buy reptiles by the kilo. The price comes down to a number of factors- cost of keeping, clutch size, ease of breeding, rarity, supply and demand just to name a few.


----------



## callith (Sep 7, 2008)

supply and demand


----------



## ScottRamsay (Sep 7, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> $100 is alot for a gecko??
> People spend this just buying their lunches at work or a night out on the turps and don't think twice.


 $100 dolars for lunch? Where are you shopping. Besides, I don't think people understand what I am saying. I said ATLEAST 100 dolars. That meaning $100 to whatever the most expensive is.


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

*** GUYS!!Are use all calling $100 bucks expensive!!Over here we have to pay $250-$300 on a single knob tailed gecko!and $150-$180 on a single thick tailed gecko!!


----------



## Vixen (Sep 7, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> *** GUYS!!Are use all calling $100 bucks expensive!!Over here we have to pay $250-$300 on a single knob tailed gecko!and $150-$180 on a single thick tailed gecko!!


 
$250 is the usual price for pilbarensis anyway, doesn't matter whether you are in WA or not.


----------



## ScottRamsay (Sep 7, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> *** GUYS!!Are use all calling $100 bucks expensive!!Over here we have to pay $250-$300 on a single knob tailed gecko!and $150-$180 on a single thick tailed gecko!!


 
"
Quote:
Originally Posted by *GSXR_Boy* 

 
_$100 is alot for a gecko??_
_People spend this just buying their lunches at work or a night out on the turps and don't think twice._

$100 dolars for lunch? Where are you shopping. Besides, I don't think people understand what I am saying. I said ATLEAST 100 dolars. That meaning $100 to whatever the most expensive is. "

Please read answers


----------



## alex_c (Sep 7, 2008)

you can get thicktail's for $70 but seriously if people genuinely like the animal they will pay whatever they are prepared to some love gecko's and will happilly shell out $2000 other's dont see what's so great about them. then supply and demand etc also play's into the equation.


----------



## Khagan (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think they are expensive, if you truly want one then you would be prepared to pay for it even if it meant saving up... To me it just seems like you just had a "Hey that seems like a good idea i'll get one" spare of the moment choice.

Btw are you also going to complain about the price of crickets/woodies to feed it because they aren't big either?


----------



## funcouple (Sep 8, 2008)

wow. if $100 is expensive i pitty what ever you buy if it gets sick. id guess you wouldnt want to spend your money taking it to the vet either. start an ant farm, it wont cost you much


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2008)

Diamonds (the rock type) are small.....and they cost alot more than a gecko.... The reason they can be some what pricey is the same reason you went out looking to get one. Also being small make them attractive to a large amount of people who don't want big enclosures around the house, yet want to try to breed something.


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 8, 2008)

I keep free range AHG.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 8, 2008)

ScottRamsay said:


> $100 dolars for lunch? Where are you shopping. .


 
I meant per week.
If you are baulking at the price of purchasing the gecko, i could imagine what would happen if it got sick and you found out the cost of a vet fee.


----------



## ScottRamsay (Sep 8, 2008)

Khagan said:


> I don't think they are expensive, if you truly want one then you would be prepared to pay for it even if it meant saving up... To me it just seems like you just had a "Hey that seems like a good idea i'll get one" spare of the moment choice.
> 
> Btw are you also going to complain about the price of crickets/woodies to feed it because they aren't big either?


 It was a "Hey that seems like a good idea i'll get one" thought because I had a small aquarium I wasn't using. I thought geckos would be cheap because I thought they are just an animal you find around the garden, and when breeding, they wouldn't take up as much room as a snake. But I guess there is more to it.


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 8, 2008)

When you have an addiction price isn't a worry. Around $170 to $200 maybe more.


----------

